# living with sister and her friend



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Marc again. Are there any problems in me living with my sister and her friend? Also if my sister decides not to come to Dubai and her friend did could I share with her? There is no relationship just flat share but I'm not sure if this is legal or not. 
thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is illegal.

You cannot rent a place together, i.e. jointly lease and will get into trouble (with possible deportation) if a vindictive neighbour reports you.

Many unmarried people do share, but it is against the law.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

are you referring to me sharing with my sister and her friend or just her friend. Surely it cant be illegal to share with family!!


----------



## SaRaHxXx (Mar 12, 2008)

oh dear! This is getting better and better for you isn't it Marc?! lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Living together are an unmarried couple is illegal. Of course, you can share with your sister!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SaRaHxXx said:


> oh dear! This is getting better and better for you isn't it Marc?! lol



Would you be Marc's sister, by any chance?


----------



## SaRaHxXx (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes indeed I am! I think he has got himself into a little bit of a mess if I'm honest- but hes young and impulsive, if it doesn't work, he can always come home....but he is strong minded and he'll make it work whatever it takes. I on the other hand have been quite put off- I'm petrified to drive out there now and concerned that I will not actually end up saving anything I'm earning due to rent, overall living costs etc. 
I am going out there on Sunday with my friend and we will look for places to stay. We thought it maybe easier to get affordable accomodation if there are 3 of us paying towards it and splitting the rent 3 ways? I have heard that subletting is illegal, but surely flat sharing in this way is allowed?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Sarah

A flat share is legal. No problem with that.

Don't be put off by the driving. Yes, it is dangerous, but most people manage. Come over, have a look around and see what YOU think/feel about it.

You may not save much, but you could have a great experience of living elsewhere. I believe you are some five years older? You are old enough to do what you want in Dubai, including going to clubs/bars, buying alcohol etc. Social life for anyone under 21 canbe rather limited.

Let me know if you'd like me to refer you to a lovely estage agent friend of mine who also handles some lettings.


----------



## SaRaHxXx (Mar 12, 2008)

Thankyou for that- It would be great if you could refer me. I am hoping to go on a few viewings whilst there. Ideally we would like to live in the greens (?) but I think its a bit too aspirational for a first apartment!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have a chat with Lianne at Parkvale. Even she can't help she can point you in the right direction as she is a lovely lady. (Say Keren sent you if you like.)

[email protected]

+971 50 940 0864

Whilst The Greens are popular, but can get something else similar for less money. Plenty of apartments nearby in TECOM or Al Barsha that are better value. Also have a look at the Gulf News property page. As I said to Marc though, there are no baragins so if a place seems under-priced it will usually be for a good reason.


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Living together are an unmarried couple is illegal. Of course, you can share with your sister!!


That Marc is really growing on me.....GOOD LUCK Marc!!!!!!!!! I'll be watching your story...all the best


----------



## MissLF (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi its the friend here! so i have two of my very good friends who have lived in dubbai for just over a year now and one of them moved over with her boyfriend. To my knowledge they have had no problems living together as a 3 and have recently moved and are still not married. 
Are we gonig to find it extremely hard then to find anywhere to rent?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As I have said, people do live together unmarried, but are breaking the law by doing so. Most don't have a problem if they keep quiet, but if you are reported you can be deported for this, or put in prison. It is a serious offence.

An unmarried couple, even if just friends, *cannot* rent a place together. 

I don't know how much clearer I can make this!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

but millions of them do! loads of people share apartments, you just have to be discreet that's all. The building I am in is a two bed, currently renting at 130,000 dhs a year. The girls could share one room, Marc have the other. I still think it is alot of money though.


----------



## MissLF (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks GA thats what we planned to do exactly that have sarah and i share and marc take the other one, of course we would noway publicise this. 

how much in your opinion would you think we should be looking to pay?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

MissLF said:


> thanks GA thats what we planned to do exactly that have sarah and i share and marc take the other one, of course we would noway publicise this.
> 
> how much in your opinion would you think we should be looking to pay?


130,000 dhs or there abouts, you might get one for slightly less, this is in the Al Barsha area, there are loads of places here for rent. It is the land that is adjacent to the Greens. The Greens is out of your price range.


----------



## MissLF (Mar 13, 2008)

im not sure of my price range yet as i have not even been offered a job -as i am out there next week but its a good guide so thank you and im sure we will keep you updated.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

what type of work are you and Sarah going to be looking for?


----------



## MissLF (Mar 13, 2008)

We both have sales experience, admin, PA, really anything, we are not stupid and are very capable of most things. Sarah is looking to stay within her industry of advertising and i really don't mind what i do. so really it all depends on what sort or relocation package we are offered and what salary. We both have a very rough idea of what we would accept and thankfully my friends out there will also guide us. We won't move if it means putting ourselves into debt or struggling because we do that here!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> but millions of them do! loads of people share apartments, you just have to be discreet that's all. The building I am in is a two bed, currently renting at 130,000 dhs a year. The girls could share one room, Marc have the other. I still think it is alot of money though.


No - one rents & sublets to another. You cannot get a lease in the joint names of two people are aren't married!


----------



## MissLF (Mar 13, 2008)

so what if sarah and i got the lease in our name or mark and sarah (brother and sister) and then every month i can give them money towards rent or mark to us - surely even if illegal that is ok and kind of a way to beat the system?


----------



## SaRaHxXx (Mar 12, 2008)

what did everyone have for lunch today?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MissLF said:


> so what if sarah and i got the lease in our name or mark and sarah (brother and sister) and then every month i can give them money towards rent or mark to us - surely even if illegal that is ok and kind of a way to beat the system?



That is what many do. Just be subtle & careful. And don't antagonise your neighbours!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SaRaHxXx said:


> what did everyone have for lunch today?


A camel burger


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> A camel burger


again, I told you to keep off that crap


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> again, I told you to keep off that crap


But it was an organic camel


----------



## SaRaHxXx (Mar 12, 2008)

I must say-I am very excited that McDonalds and Wagamamas do home delivery!


----------



## MissLF (Mar 13, 2008)

sarah mo just called me im emailing him my cv now (well all 3 versions of it) so if i get a job with him NOT in abu dharbi then accomodation will be sorted as will car etc..... 

we will get fat!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MissLF said:


> sarah mo just called me im emailing him my cv now (well all 3 versions of it) so if i get a job with him NOT in abu dharbi then accomodation will be sorted as will car etc.....
> 
> we will get fat!!



Please use PMs for this in future. Thank you.


----------



## MissLF (Mar 13, 2008)

whats a pm?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Private Message. Top right hand corner of your screen. Or click on another user's profile and you will have the option to send a PM.


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

they seems to have better luck than me!


----------

